# T-bullets



## Scotty-boi (Apr 19, 2012)

I have done lots of research on PH's and test boosters, but i cant find what i am after. there is a few questions i want to ask.

1. I see myself as a beginner when it comes to weights, joined the gym about 4 months ago and havent been too regularly. but now i have the time to go more. i havent seen much development from the gym. but the nature of my work has given me a good strong base to start from.. getting to the point. Would T-bullets be appropriate for a beginner like myself. or would they be too potent. if so can anyone recommend something to give me quickers gains than the supplements i am using at the moment.

Number 2. I do have a busy work schedule and cant always have access to even more than usual good quality sources of protein, as i know this is needed when on Ph's. Could i use protein shakes to substitute this or would it not be sufficient.

sorry ths is long winded but any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

No they would not be appropriate at this stage of your training.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You would need protein shakes if you could not get to decent sold protein sources.

If you aren't making gains it could be lack of protein in your diet.

Rather than a pro hormone why not try Tribulus, Iso2 make a good, effective one.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

What supp's do you take now??..also post your diet?

Remember it's all about the food! Esp protein your body need's that to grow!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Would only bother with tribulus if you were in your 30's or 40's.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

defo get training and diet sorted before doing pro hormones/pro steroids = oral gear..

you`ll get far bar results by doing so.


----------

